# Flat Mad



## Flat Mad (Feb 12, 2017)

Tried to introduce myself the other day. Some how it got on the bragging thread.I am an old flats guy 67 years old,my folks moved to Cocoa BEACH in 1960, the whole world opened up for me. Surfing and of course fishing.I took a Jon boat to cocoa beach high weather permitting.My most favorite thing to do is site fish in skinny water.I live on Merritt Island Fla. I fish banana river ,Indian river and MOSQUITO Lagoon.Fishing artificial most of the time.Thanks for the join.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Welcome. I lived in Brevard for 17 years. Often go back to fish the 'goon.


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Welcome from upper Texas coast.


----------



## Flat Mad (Feb 12, 2017)

Padre said:


> Welcome. I lived in Brevard for 17 years. Often go back to fish the 'goon.


Thanks How's fishing in Destin my son lives in Cape Coral.Love to fish down there big snook and poons.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

James Lawsoncapt said:


> Thanks How's fish in Destin my son lives in Cape Coral.Love to fish down there big snook and poons.


IN Destin, the fishing is great but the flats fishing is not as good as in Brevard.


----------



## Flat Mad (Feb 12, 2017)

Padre said:


> IN Destin, the fishing is great but the flats fishing is not as good as in Brevard.


The fishing in Brevard is tough most of the grass beds are gone we have had a lot of fish kills do to brown tide.It's not like it was back in the day.We used to catch reds 50+inches. Every day in cocoa beach that was in the 80s& 90s not any more those fish are gone and so is the habitat.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

James Lawsoncapt said:


> The fishing in Brevard is tough most of the grass beds are gone we have had a lot of fish kills do to brown tide.It's not like it was back in the day.We used to catch reds 50+inches. Every day in cocoa beach that was in the 80s& 90s not any more those fish are gone and so is the habitat.


Yeah I was just down there 2 weeks ago and fished the goon most every day except one day when I fished in Grant and around Longs Point. No grass at all on the poll and troll but I saw lots of schooled up reds and caught a few. Down by Grant I didn't see much grass either. Caught mainly trout, blues and spooked a lot of snooks. The problem with Destin is that the reds don't hang out in the really shallow water. Usually on the 2-4' bars. That makes them hard to sight fish. You don't really have to have a flats boat here. You can do just fine with a bay boat. in fact, a bay boat with a little tower and a trolling motor can tear it up here. But I like to fish the 'goon, Stuart and the Glades so I still keep a flats boat. There are certain times of the year, spring and fall when the reds will move into the shallows. Or if the Gulf is calm you can find the schools swimming along the beach.


----------

